Ask HN: Do you think Temple OS will have a future without Terry? - passportour
======
marssaxman
It was never so much an operating system as an art project, and its artistic
vision is not one which could easily be adopted by any other creator. Its
future will likely be much like its past; it will be discovered, marveled
over, mocked, and appreciated, but not used or extended.

------
iDemonix
> Do you think Temple OS will have a future

No.

------
lern_too_spel
Did The Book of Mormon have a future without Joseph Smith?

~~~
passportour
That's a real thing? thought it was a south park joke.

